# Arctic pothole



## Necsus

Rieccomi! 
Qualcuno sa con esattezza cos'è, e quindi come si può tradurre in italiano, un 'Artic pothole'? Il contesto, sempre dal film 'Everybody Loves Whales' è questo: per salvare le balene intrappolate è atteso l'arrivo di un'enorme chiatta rompighiaggio a cuscino d'aria (the hover barge is forty by sixty feet), trainata da due elicotteri da trasporto, senonché la suddetta si blocca (incaglia/arena?) appunto in un _Artic pothole_. Nelle immagini dall'alto si vede una zona più scura del ghiaccio intorno alla chiatta, ma quello che non capisco è che essendo la chiatta a cuscino d'aria e mossa da turbine jet (We have jet-fueled turbines), dovrebbe poter scivolare su qualunque superficie, no? Quindi di che caspita si tratta? Ho cercato in rete tutte le possibili traduzioni di _pothole _associate ad artico/a, ma non ho trovato alcun riscontro degno di nota. C'è qualche esperto? Ecco la battuta del cronista:

GARY SHEPPARD - (through television) We have just received news that the hover barge will not be arriving in Barrow. Not now, not ever. The massive craft careened into an Arctic pothole even bigger than the barge itself. Nearly causing a midair collision between the two sky cranes tasked with pulling it.

Grazie!


----------



## joanvillafane

Necsus, does it fall into a hole in the ice and sink into the water? That would explain the near midair collision of whatever is in the air towing it. (I can't really visualize this, just trying to imagine what a pothole in the ice might be.)


----------



## Necsus

Yes, Joan, but as far as I know, a hovercraft is capable of travelling over water too...! 

PS: here is a Skycrane (Gru Volante).


----------



## gandolfo

joanvillafane said:


> Necsus, does it fall into a hole in the ice and sink into the water? That would explain the near midair collision of whatever is in the air towing it. (I can't really visualize this, just trying to imagine what a pothole in the ice might be.)



Does this help Joan


----------



## joanvillafane

oh my Lord - that is a scary picture, gandie! Maybe the skycrane was pulling it on the ice (not in the air) - sorry, we're not being very helpful, Necsus


----------



## Necsus

Però la chiatta non è sparita in un buco, gandolfo (quello del link è un buco, no?), è lì, si vede, però è bloccata. Fra l'altro la stroria del film è basata su un fatto realmente accaduto...

PS: yes, Joan, the skycranes were pulling it on the ice, using its air cushion.


----------



## joanvillafane

Necsus, I found this
http://articles.latimes.com/1988-10-24/news/mn-35_1_whale-rescue
it doesn't explain about the "pothole" but has some information about the depth of the water.  Fascinating story - I never knew about it....

Edit: Oops, I forgot to read page 2 - there is something there about "breaking through the ice"


----------



## Gianfry

Nec, può darsi che, come un "pothole" nella strada, si tratti di un buco, un cratere, che però ha ancora del ghiaccio sul fondo. In base a quello che si vede, è plausibile?


----------



## joanvillafane

Here's more, Nec - this is more specific about the barge
http://articles.latimes.com/1988-10-20/news/mn-5339_1_rescue-trapped-whales


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Joan! La storia è esattamente quella, e la chiatta quella descritta nel secondo articolo (Two Army National Guard Skycrane helicopters were rigged to alternately tow a 185-ton Hovercraft-type ice-breaking barge to the whales' location about 230 miles to the west). Ma purtroppo non mi sembra che parli di questo _pothole_...! 

@Gianfry: quello che si vede è la chiatta ferma su una chiazza grigio-scuro nella distesa bianca del ghiaccio. Potrebbe essere acqua o qualunque altra cosa, ma non capisco perché ci si sia bloccata sopra...!


----------



## joanvillafane

Necsus, this is from page 2 of the FIRST link:
"But the barge kept* breaking through soft ice *near Prudhoe and that effort was abandoned after it had been towed only 8 
miles."


----------



## Gianfry

Necsus said:


> @Gianfry: quello che si vede è la chiatta ferma su una chiazza grigio-scuro nella distesa bianca del ghiaccio. Potrebbe essere acqua o qualunque altra cosa, ma non capisco perché ci si sia bloccata sopra...!


Ma non è che la chiazza è il colore delle pareti e del fondo del buco?


----------



## Lorena1970

Potrebbe essere, azzardo, che la chiatta "plana" sul ghiaccio e allo stesso tempo lo rompe ma ad un certo punto entra in una zona di sola acqua e, poiché la cortina di ghiaccio ha uno spessore, si "abbassa" e quindi non riesce più ad uscire (ovvero tagliare/frangere il ghiaccio)poiché viene a trovarsi più in basso dello stesso...? Spero di essermi spiegata............


----------



## Necsus

Sì, l'avevo visto, Joan, e la chiatta dovrebbe essere quella, perché parte proprio da Prudhoe, ma in quell'articolo non parla di Hovercraft, che dovrebbe poter avanzare anche sull'acqua, se il ghiaccio si rompe sotto il suo peso. Ma magari non è così, boh...

Gianfry, non credo, perché in tal caso la chiatta sarebbe sospesa in aria! Se dovessi dire cos'è, sembrerebbe proprio ghiaccio più sottile, come detto nell'articolo di Joan, ma mi rimane da capire perché dovrebbe impedire all'hovercraft di avanzare...

Sì, Lorena, ho capito. In effetti potrebbe anche essere, non lo so. E come caspita lo tradurremmo questo pothole, in tal caso?


----------



## Lorena1970

"buco artico"? "pozza artica" ? "cratere artico"? (forse questo non è male...!) Forse va inventato un neologismo...? Dato che ci sono le immagini, il neologismo sarebbe chiaro subito, o no...?

*edit*: ho cercato e trovato che il cratere (ant)artico esiste!!! Ho inserito il link. "ovvero una zona più o meno circolare con gravità molto maggiore rispetto  alle zone circostanti." e quindi essendo la gravità maggiore la chiatta non riesce a planare nemmeno con l'aiuto degli elicotteri....sto delirando?


----------



## Necsus

Lori, grazie davvero per la ricerca! Però temo che il cratere antartico, oltre ad avere il difetto di essere all'altro polo, sia leggermente sovradimensionato (480 km di diametro!) rispetto al fenomeno in questione. 
Mi sembra assurdo che non si riesca a capire che accidente è! Anche perché più leggo sugli hovercraft, più ho la conferma che passano su qualunque cosa:
The Hoverbarge is fully amphibious and floats when off hover like a standard marine barge. Level ground conditions such as swamps, shallow water, soft mud, ground fast ice, tundra, permafrost, sandbars, wet sand, deep water and land are perfect for the Hoverbarge.

Per ora l'unico riferimento è quello che ha trovato Joan al ghiaccio sottile, ma come potrebbe questo fermare una hoverbarge?!?


----------



## london calling

Gianfry said:


> Ma non è che la chiazza è il colore delle pareti e del fondo del buco?


Devo dire che ho pensato la stessa cosa, ma bisognerebbe vedere la foto: non è così semplice, evidentemente.


----------



## Necsus

london calling said:


> Devo dire che ho pensato la stessa cosa, ma bisognerebbe vedere la foto: non è così semplice, evidentemente.


Perché siete malpensanti...! 
Allora cambiamo domanda: il dvd è difettoso, c'è un _buco _proprio in quel punto, quindi non posso descrivervi la scena. Secondo voi come si può chiamare in italiano un altro _buco _in grado di fermare una superchiatta a cuscino d'aria, che in inglese viene chiamato _pothole_?


----------



## rrose17

Ciao. I don't know if I can add all that much to the discussion other than to say that here Montreal potholes are a way of life, due the extreme fluctuations in temperature that we endure every winter (+5 C can fall to -20 C in a couple of hours and then back up a few days later). We always talk about huge potholes, there are contests on the radio to find the biggest pothole in town, horror stories of your car being damaged by falling into a pothole the size of a house, etc. I believe that this "Arctic pothole" is an invented term and is simply hyperbole to describe a big hole in the ice that makes the hovercraft get stuck or damages it somehow.


----------



## london calling

Necsus said:


> Perché siete malpensanti...!
> Allora cambiamo domanda: il dvd è difettoso, c'è un _buco _proprio in quel punto, quindi non posso descrivervi la scena. Secondo voi come si può chiamare in italiano un altro _buco _in grado di fermare una superchiatta a cuscino d'aria, che in inglese viene chiamato _pothole_?


Una buca!
Sul serio, non saprei, che si tratti di una battuta, intendeva forse dire che la Hoverbardge è finita nell'equivalente artico di una buca?


----------



## Necsus

Thank you very much, rrose! In that case I could invent a term in Italian too...! 
E grazie per la _buca_, Jo! 

In meantime, a very skilful friend of mine found THIS for me:
"VECO International Inc., an oil field construction and service company, donated use of a $3 million "hoverbarge" first used in the rescue attempt. It was abandoned six miles offshore near Prudhoe Bay when Army National Guard helicopters could not tow it over *coastal mud, shallow water and sand bars*".

There is also another link from nytimes, but unfortunately I'm not able to open it:
"Veco and the Alaska National Guard attempted to rescue the whales with the ice-breaking hover barge, which rides a curtain of air, but it got stuck in sand and mud."

Now how do you define it in Italian? Maybe un _banco _di qualcosa?


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> Una buca!
> Sul serio, non saprei, che si tratti di una battuta, intendeva forse dire che la Hoverbardge è finita nell'equivalente artico di una buca?


Ciò che io avevo ipotizzato nel post #13...!!! Una "buca" che pone la supermegachiattagalattica in una condizione di difficoltà in quanto si trova improvvisamente SOTTO lo spessore della calotta e NON SOPRA ad essa (che frange nell'avanzare) e quindi in pratca con UNO SCALI(O)NE davanti che non può spezzare trovandosi a galleggiare più in basso dello spessore dello stesso...........................Claro que sì?


----------



## Gianfry

Beh, allora c'è anche il "soft ice" di joan (post 13).


----------



## Necsus

Uè, avete visto il mio ultimo post?
Va bene, va bene... Allora, dopo essere franata sul ghiaccio sottile di Joan, si è ritrovata di fronte allo scalione (?) di Lorena sotto il livello del pack tutta invischiata in coastal mud, shallow water and sand bars! E vedeva dall'alto la buca di Jo!
E quindi noi diremo....?


----------



## london calling

Ecco, Nexie, il tuo ultimo post conferma quello che rrose ha detto e io avevo ipotizzato.  

Comunque "sand banks" e "sand bars" sono due cose diverse (qui un thread di qualche mese fa in cui ne parlavamo). Boh... acque basse e melmose...lingue/barre di sabbia...mah.


----------



## Lorena1970

Gianfry said:


> Beh, allora c'è anche il "soft ice" di joan (post 13).


Ma sì, certo. Per me è una buca "paludosa" (per quanto può esserlo il ghiaccio "melmoso") che blocca la chiatta a un livello inferiore dello strato dei ghiacci e fa "girare a vuoto" tutte le apparcchiature utili a rompere i ghiacci "dal di sopra" nonché impedisce al velivolo di procedere nell'operazione....booooooh. Va be', stop. Immagino la scena ormai, ammesso lo scenario sia giusto...?! Stanotte sognerò un "pothole", me lo sento.....(pothole=buco a forma di scodella.... )


----------



## Necsus

Buon _pothole_, allora, Lore! Così domani mi dirai come lo chiamavi in sogno...!|


----------



## Pat (√2)

Necsus, se non ci fosse un buco nel dvd, si vedrebbe qualcosa del genere?
Immagine trovata tramite fortunata combinazine tra _pothole_ e _ice sinkhole._


----------



## Lorena1970

√2 said:


> Necus, se non ci fosse un buco nel dvd, si vedrebbe qualcosa del genere?


Questo mi immaginavo come "cratere"!(però come fa la chiattamegagalattica a cascarci dentro senza ribaltarsi???) Ora me lo sogno per bene poi domani vi dico come lo chiamavo in sogno...!


----------



## Necsus

Purtroppo no, radicequadratadidue. Un _hole _così se lo sarebbe inghiottito, il dvd, insieme alla chiatta e agli elicotteri! Invece sono ancora tutti lì. Domani provo a tappare il buco e a salvare l'immagine dal dvd, così vi rendo partecipi anche visivamente. Comunque, dopo tanti post, sto cominciando a farmi l'idea che una possibile definizione debba allontanarsi dal 'buco' originale, dovrebbe essere più qualcosa del tipo 'palude artica'...


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Necsus

Perché non: "Pantano artico/polare" così suggerisci anche l'idea di situazione da cui non si può uscire...


----------



## Pat (√2)

Okay, riponiamo grandi speranze nei poteri chiaroveggenti di Lorena e nel "vai di scotch" di Necsus


----------



## Necsus

Matrap said:


> Perché non: "Pantano artico/polare" così suggerisci anche l'idea di situazione da cui non si può uscire...


Sì, sarebbe una buona soluzione. Anche se, non so perché, il termine _pantano _mi evoca più il significato figurato che quello letterale...


----------



## Lorena1970

Leggete qui, scorrete un po' verso il basso e trovate "Glacial potholes" con tanto di spiegazione...l'avevate visto??? Questa volta E' LUI!*

Glacial pothole* 
Formed in a similar way as river pothole´s, but it is the melt water from the glacier, which put the stones in the rotation.

(Addio sogno...........................)


----------



## Tellure

Partendo dall'indicazione di Lorena...


> *Glacial pothole*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Redirect page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kettle (landform)





> *Kettle (landform)*
> A *kettle* (*kettle hole, pothole*) is a shallow, sediment-filled body of water formed by retreating glaciers or draining floodwaters.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kettle_(landform)



> *Kettle*
> Un *kettle* (*kettle hole*) è un corpo d'acqua poco profondo  riempito di sedimenti formatosi dal ritiro dei ghiacciai o dal drenaggio  di acque alluvionali.
> [...] Nel settembre del 2008 i lavoratori che stavano preparando le nuove fondazioni per il sito del World Trade Center hanno scoperto una profonda *marmitta* (*pothole*).


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kettle



> *kettle*
> n C
> *3 *_anche_ *kettle* *hole* (geog) *marmitta glaciale*
> • *kettle lake* lago (di escavazione) glaciale; *kettle moraine* morena ricca di marmitte glaciali.


http://dizionari.repubblica.it/


----------



## Necsus

Ecco l'immagine promessa, ammesso che si veda qualcosa... 

Tellure, grazie! Ora devo solo trovare il tempo di studiare le tue informazioni... 

PS: come sono andati gli incubi, Lore?


----------



## Blackman

Studia anche_ dolina/cavità artica _Nec...

Nemmeno io riesco a capire come possa fermare un hovercraft. L'unica cosa che lo ferma è la pendenza ( e questa è una chiatta, non un vero hovercraft con propulsione autonoma), potrebbe trattarsi di una semplice buca (una _depressione_ nel ghiaccio) di dimensioni giuste per farcelo entrare dentro, dalla quale non riesce a uscire per via dei bordi con un dislivello oltre le sue possibilità (anche se dalla foto non mi sembra questo il caso).
Sono sicuro che hai considerato la possibilità che si tratti solo di una _buca artica o nell'Artico, _e che non esista un vero e proprio termine tecnico. Anche nei contesti più specialistici dove ho trovato potholes, alla fine vengono sempre tradotte in buche.


----------



## Matrap

Oddio Nec.
Dalla foto sembra quasi che la chiatta sia rimasta bloccata perché il ghiaccio, dopo essersi sciolto per qualche motivo, si sia riformato tutto intorno al mezzo bloccandolo definitivamente...

Siamo ormai al puro brainstorming


----------



## Blackman

Situazione al limite dell'incredibile, ma l'unica che la fermerebbe davvero. 





Matrap said:


> Oddio Nec.Dalla foto sembra quasi che la chiatta sia rimasta bloccata perché il ghiaccio, dopo essersi sciolto per qualche motivo, si sia riformato tutto intorno al mezzo bloccandolo definitivamente...Siamo ormai al puro brainstorming


----------



## Gianfry

Vista la foto, nec. Sembra proprio una bella "pozza d'acqua"


----------



## Pat (√2)

A me sembra che davanti alla chiatta ci sia una specie di "muro" (lo *scalione *di Lorena ), una forte pendenza, come dice BM. I mezzi di soccorso sembrano al di là dello "scalione", più in alto rispetto alla chiatta.


----------



## Lorena1970

Non ho sognato la "palude artica" purtroppo... Però, rileggendo il thread, mi pare siamo tutti concordi con una pozza che pone la chiatta al di sotto del piano glaciale e le impedisce di proseguire - probabilmente la struttura rompighiaccio che le consente di avanzare se si muove sulla superficie del ghiaccio si trova ora su un piano troppo basso, immersa nella "melma" e non può più rompere il ghiaccio, quindi l'hoovercraft è bloccato. Che ne dici di *"pozza artica*"...? Qui un'altra chiara spiegazione. Credo davvero che "kettle pond" e "Artic pothole" siano la stessa cosa ( e in effetti "kettle" e "pot" sono la stessa cosa, più o meno...):
*
Kettel Pond*: As the glacier receded, pieces of ice broke off the front and were            partially buried in rock till washed out of the glacier.  Because these            pieces of ice were buried and insulated, they melted slower  and left            behind steep-sided depressions like the one in front of you.  This is            a common feature of post-glacial landscapes, and many kettle  ponds provide            important habitat for beavers, birds, and young salmon.

*Kettle Pond Ecology*
                                                                                                                                                      Kettle ponds may be relatively small features of the landscape, but they can wield important ecological influence. *The so-called pothole lakes of the northern Great Plains in the U.S. and Canada*, for example, include kettle wetlands that provide critical habitat for huge numbers of migrating waterfowl.  Alla fine il termine va "inventato" perché non mi pare si sia trovato nulla di esistente...

Ho finito le banane. PS (per gli amici non native): SCALI(O)NE stava per "scalino" e "scalone"(scalino alto).


----------



## Gianfry

Lo, a me "pozza artica" sembra ridondante (come lo è "arctic pothole", del resto). È chiaro che siamo nell'Artico. Per questo avevo proposto "pozza d'acqua". Ma volendo restare fedeli all'originale, "pozza/buca artica" mi sembra la soluzione giusta...


----------



## Lorena1970

A me non sembra ridondante: pozza, è una pozza, artica, è nell'artico= pozza artica. Praticamente è un laghetto, ma non può essere così chiamato perché non ha immissari ed emissari. Buca non mi piace granché (non implica il fatto che è piena d'acqua/detriti/ghiaccio melmoso), ma magari è una mia impressione


----------



## Blackman

Nemmeno a me L., ma, almeno al mio orecchio, la _pozza_ è sì piena d'acqua, ma presuppone un fondo; la _buca_ pure, e va anche precisato che è piena d'acqua...in sostanza non mi piace né l'una, né l'altra...



Lorena1970 said:


> A me non sembra ridondante: pozza, è una pozza, artica, è nell'artico= pozza artica. Praticamente è un laghetto, ma non può essere così chiamato perché non ha immissari ed emissari. Buca non mi piace granché (non implica il fatto che è piena d'acqua/detriti/ghiaccio melmoso), ma magari è una mia impressione


----------



## Lorena1970

Concordo che "pozza" non è il massimo, ma qui non se ne esce... Ho trovato questo dizionario geologico Inglese-Spagnolo (chissà, prima o poi potrebbe venire utile....!) dove traduce _*"kettle pond" = "laguna de marmita"*_ (pag.680) Ora non resta che passare al forum "Inglese Spagnolo" e trovare la soluzione...! Forse però _*"Laguna artica"*_ può andare...? Qui varie foto di "laguna artica"
A questo punto solo un geologo potrebbe sciogliere ogni dubbio, mi sa....


----------



## Necsus

Ahhh... Eccomi di nuovo qui al posto di combattimento con la/il _pothole_...! Ben ritrovati!
Allora, mi sembra che per lo più siano condivise le intuizioni inizialmente di Joan e Lorena sullo sprofondamento al di sotto del piano del ghiaccio come causa del fatto che la 'chiatta è schiattata'. Abbiamo anche più meno deciso che non esiste un termine equivalente preciso in italiano. Rimane da stabilire in cosa si è arenata la chiattona, che è poi lo scopo della mia improvvida domanda iniziale. Salvo errori e/o omissioni, dopo aver escluso _pozzi _e altre aperture a sviluppo verticale, a fianco dell'aggettivo _artico _(o al limite _glaciale_, ma che anche secondo me è irrinunciabile), abbiamo proposto:

_(lago) kettle_ - per un notiziario non mi sembra adatto, ammesso che sia giusto;
_marmitta _- neanche questo, a parte il fatto che evoca inevitabilmente altri oggetti;
_scalione _- vabbe', scherzo, Lo! ;
_barra _- non ne vedo, ma non renderebbe l'idea;
_palude _- forse troppo legato a quella dei climi più caldi;
_cratere _- fa pensare a dimensioni maggiori, mi pare, e da solo non rimanda a fango, melma, detriti e quant'altro;
_pantano _- potrebbe essere, ma come dicevo, a me evoca più il significato figurato;
_depressione _- eh, perché no? ma anche qui forse non c'è il rimando all'impedimento, o forse sì?
_muro _- da solo non direi;
_pozza _- in genere definisce cavità nettamente più piccole, ma all'artico tutto sarà più grande!;
_laguna _- Lore, temo proprio che indichi un'altra cosa, un tratto di mare parzialmente chiuso, ma comunque in comunicazione col mare aperto;
e se non c'è già, aggiungerei _conca_.

Manca quaccheccosa?

Sì, lo so, un geologo...


----------



## Lorena1970

Sì, "catino" 
E' usato in geoelogia ma generalmente riferito ai ghiacciai...TROVA UN GEOLOGO!


----------



## Blackman

Manca _dolina_ Nec, che è proprio uno sprofondamento, anche se non improvviso e non nel ghiaccio. Anche _qui_.


----------



## Necsus

Lorena1970 said:


> Sì, "catino"
> E' usato in geoelogia ma generalmente riferito ai ghiacciai...TROVA UN GEOLOGO!


Eh, sempre meglio dell'invito a trovare uno psichiatra...! 

@Black: ma la _dolina _non è tipica solo delle regioni carsiche?


----------



## Blackman

No. Tiscali, qui in sardegna, è una dolina. Non per nulla il link che ho riportato è di un sardo... E' un termine generico per un cedimento del terreno, ce ne sono di vario tipo. 



Necsus said:


> @Black: ma la _dolina _non è tipica solo delle regioni carsiche?


----------



## Necsus

Blackman said:


> No. Tiscali, qui in sardegna, è una dolina. E' un termine generico per un cedimento del terreno, ce ne sono di vari tipi.


Inutile che ti dica cos'è qui a Roma (e nel resto d'Italia)...


----------



## Blackman

Immagino tu ti tiferisca al provider e non al _sito rupestre_...



Necsus said:


> Inutile che ti dica cos'è qui a Roma (e nel resto d'Italia)...


----------



## Necsus

Blackman said:


> Immagino tu ti tiferisca al provider e non al _sito rupestre_...


Eccerto!
Mo cerco un forum di geologia, così faccio contenta Lorena...!


----------



## Matrap

E se invece di cercare un nome che descriva "fisicamente" l'impedimento parlassimo di qualcosa che sottolinea la "situazione" di impedimento tipo "trappola nel ghiaccio"?


----------



## london calling

Matrap said:


> E se invece di cercare un nome che descriva "fisicamente" l'impedimento parlassimo di qualcosa che sottolinea la "situazione" di impedimento tipo "trappola nel ghiaccio"?


Ecco, questa sì che è una buon'idea!


----------



## rrose17

Another point that I forgot to make earlier (like several pages ago ) is that "pothole" is also used idiomatically.
_During the development of this project we hit a couple of potholes along the way.
_It's another way to say that the way forward was not always smooth. Again, I don't think you need to worry about the specificity of the term, it's only used to make a point, that of an unforeseen mishap.


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> Ecco, questa sì che è una buon'idea!



Mah...se rileggete lo speech del cronista nel post#1, "trappola di ghiaccio" pare troppo generico rispetto alla dettagliata descrizione tecnica del contesto, che sottende la conoscenza di cosa sia un "Artic pothole" (dal quale pare scontato sia impossibile uscire, infatti dice "Not now nor ever") nel quale la chiatta, mentre procedeva sui ghiacci "solidi", è proprio "sprofondata", in un punto coperto probabilmente da una coltre di ghiaccio sottile (ben più sottile della calotta di ghiaccio artico propriamente detta) che nascondeva un "vuoto".

E poi, a sto punto dobbiamo scoprire come si dice in italiano, no?


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lorena1970 said:


> E poi, a sto punto dobbiamo scoprire come si dice in italiano, no?



Un cedimento del ghiaccio/della calotta/dello strato ghiacciato?
Un punto dove la calotta/ecc. ha ceduto?
 Un punto dove il ghiaccio/ecc. è sprofondato?

(Ormai è un'ossessione...)



Necsus said:


> _muro _- da solo non direi



*Nego *risolutamente di averlo proposto come traduzione


----------



## Lorena1970

√2 said:


> Un cedimento del ghiaccio/della calotta/dello strato ghiacciato?
> Un punto dove la calotta/ecc. ha ceduto?
> Un punto dove il ghiaccio/ecc. è sprofondato?
> 
> (Ormai è un'ossessione...) concordo!



Queste sono descrizioni, non definizioni.....

"...è intrappolata nei ghiacci a causa di una depressione della calotta artica in cui è scivolata e dalla quale è impossibile uscire" troppo lungo per una telecronaca sintetica e incisiva quale pare essere il testo di Nec...


----------



## Necsus

Eh sì, in effetti... Non sempre le scorciatoie sono praticabili senza danno, e se posso evitarlo...


----------



## CPA

Il richiamo ai potholes di Roma mi fa venire in mente "voragine".


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... bella! Ma credo che _voragine _preveda una certa profondità, anche piuttosto considerevole (per quelle di Roma in effetti si tratta di un'iperbole)...


----------



## CPA

Hai ragione, in realtà le chiamano _sinkholes. _


----------



## london calling

Necsus said:


> Hmm... bella! Ma credo che _voragine _preveda una certa profondità, anche piuttosto considerevole (per quelle di Roma in effetti si tratta di un'iperbole)...


Idem a Napoli, anche se purtroppo delle volte sono veramente delle voragini che si aprono (visto che la città sotto è vuota).


----------



## Necsus

Allora, eccoci qua. La risposta finale (almeno per il momento) degli esperti non si discosta poi tantissimo dalle nostre ipotesi, ma dovrebbe essere in qualche modo 'certificata'. Siamo partiti da "buca nel ghiaccio", e passando per "depressione causata da uno scioglimento localizzato e circoscritto dello strato di ghiaccio" siamo arrivati a questa sintesi (CLIC):

*michelec* 
sarebbe più corretto chiamarla 'pozza di scioglimento' o più semplicemente 'pozza o depressione da scioglimento'
*mccoy* 
Come avrai anche tu accertato tramite una rapida ricerca internet,l 'espressione 'arctic pothole' non è rigorosa, ma se si tratta di un film basta tradurla in maniera che renda l'idea. L'idea è quella di una depressione subcircolare piena di acqua (ed eventualmente fango o detriti) nella banchisa artica.
Da qui puoi scegliere qualsiasi combinazione, tipo 'fossa da disgelo', depressione nella banchisa, depressione piena d'acqua, e così via, scartando le frasi 'fossa artica' o 'buca artica' che in Italiano non hanno senso.
*mccoy*
Non avevo letto l'intervento di michele, *'pozza da scioglimento' *per un film mi sembra l'espressione più adatta. Rende bene l'idea.


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Necsus

A quanto pare siamo arrivati ai titoli di coda di questo thread... 

Buon lavoro e complimenti!


----------



## Necsus

Direi proprio di sì... Però è stato stimolante, no?


----------



## Gianfry

E chi è stato il primo a parlare di "pozza"?


----------



## Necsus

Gianfry, prima le signore...! (forse Joan, ma in inglese, quindi è difficilmente comprovabile. Sicuramente Lorena nel post #15) 
Scherzo, la collaborazione di tutti è stata preziosissima, come sempre! È il lavoro di squadra, quello che dà i risultati migliori. 
Grazie ancora.


----------



## Gianfry

Necsus said:


> Gianfry, prima le signore...! (forse Joan, ma in inglese, quindi è difficilmente comprovabile. Sicuramente Lorena nel post #15)


Vero, nec. Che grezza 
Ovviamente scherzavo, ma mi divertono molto questi lunghi e complicatissimi thread in cui, gira e rigira, poi alla fine si torna sulle prime intuizioni... 
Sul lavoro di squadra, sottoscrivo in pieno. Tolto quello, hai tolto almeno metà del piacere di stare in questo forum...


----------



## Pat (√2)

No, vabbe'...
Di "pozza da scioglimento" non ho azzeccato nemmeno la preposizione, e nemmeno per caso, in quattro diconsi quattro post...


----------



## Lorena1970

> *mccoy*
> Non avevo letto l'intervento di michele, *'pozza da scioglimento' *per  un film mi sembra l'espressione più adatta. Rende bene  l'idea.



Mi piace!
Bel thread e grande ricerca Nec!


----------



## Necsus

Be', grazie, Lorena, ma il thread è stato reso interessante (ed esauriente) da tutti i vostri interventi.  Alla prossima 'rogna'!


----------

